# How to fatten up 2 bunnies



## Watermelons (May 13, 2011)

Alright, so im very uncomfortable with how thin my 2 little guys are, their pellets are good quality and alfalfa based (im not getting into any food brand debates here) they get as much timmothy and alfalfa as their little hearts desire. 

But they dont eat much of anything of their hay/alfalfa, they dont go nuts for their pellets, they eat these wierd little apple buscuit thingers i picked up at Tisol, Loki eats basil, they love their carrot tops, but I need to get some weight on these guys, their way to slim and I'm not sure if there are any supplements out there other then the critical care which i dont want to force feed my buns and have them hate me and I doubt they will eat it if just left in their cage. So any suggestions? 

Someone told me no fruit/veggies for young bunnies too... 

I might try offering them some high cal supplement which probably tastes similar to the hairball stuff.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 13, 2011)

No idea. Most of ours came looking like butterballs, so, our concern has been with weight reduction.


----------



## Watermelons (May 13, 2011)

Yeah I figured that was a popular issue, chunky buns not skinny buns, Lol.
I just picked up a few different kinds of pellets to try for them, bulk. Will try and find some Oxbow on the weekend if they show no intrest in these 2. Dont know what to do about hay/alfalfa, i have a few different kinds and they have totally lost intrest in all of it =(

I gave them some basil and carrots this AM, some of their apple buiscuit treats, and some of Lokis favourite, Malt hairball remedy, all with Critical care sprinkled on top.

Just picked up a whack of veggies for them... well Kale and other healthy leafy things I doubt I could spell properly. Some strawberry, apple, added more basil and some mint, Drenshed it in more dry critical care, and their inhaling it.... So there is no loss of appetite... just not eating of the stuff their supposed to eat!

Will be picking up some high cal supplement as soon as it arrives at the clinic.

I just dont know what to do about the hays and pellets, Grrrr rabbits....


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 13, 2011)

If you have a Tractor Supply or similar type feed store near you, try getting some calf manna. It is a little red pellet that smells like licorice and they go NUTS for it! It's a high calorie feed supplement. I give about 1 tsp. full to my rabbits every night. It's a great treat but also helps keep weight on those harder-to-keep bunnies.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 13, 2011)

When I was fattening up Sparky after her dental disease/abscess surgeries, I mixed rolled oats in her pellets to encourage her to eat them and provide extra calories.


----------



## Watermelons (May 13, 2011)

I'll try some oats.

Their going nuts over the salad I gave them, so it looks like veggies with critical care are a go, but knowing my luck they will get bored of them in a week or so...

Dont know about the calf manna, doesnt seem like the feed store in town has any and all others are a little to far away for me, that and livestock stuff comes in much bigger bags then i really need, lol.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 13, 2011)

I wouldn't add in the calf manna until a last resort. 


Try mixing the rolled oats as stated above and black oil sunflower seeds. Everyone will debate on the food issue, it will be what you think, but I feed the pellets mainly. The veggies are a treat and so is hay.


----------



## Watermelons (May 14, 2011)

Calf manna seems to be an american thing anyway, if they still feel like this at the end of the month when I go down to Mount Vernon again, I will try and scope some out.

The only thing about the sunflower seeds is that I know they have something in them that makes them almost addictive, and I really dont want to get them hooked and have a problem with them only wanting to eat the sunflower seeds.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 14, 2011)

I havent had an issue taking mine on and off the sunflower seeds. It's also suppose to help improve coat.


----------

